# Dash warning lights



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

The "Battery" and "Brake" red warning lights both came on this weekend. Seems a bit strange that they would both come on at the same time.
I was thinking that maybe they had a common elertical connection that might be the problem. The master cylinder fluid switch I shunted (no change except a slight variation in intensity of dash brake light), the hand brake same thing. This evening I am going to check the voltage output on the alternator.

Anyone had a simular problem or can offer a solution.

Thanks


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

I had the brake light come on before. I just raised the ebrake thing again and slammed it down. The light went off. Then about a month later it came back on. I then changed the brake pads, and the light went back off. When was the last time you changed the brake pads on the car? I'm really not sure, but I didn't think that our cars came with that sensor for it, but it sure worked.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

It's your alternator.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Alternator ?????


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes your alternator is dead ! The diodes have gone bad hince your warning lights coming on , Sorry


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

hmm, this does sound like it would make sence.


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

skylineawd said:


> *I had the brake light come on before. I just raised the ebrake thing again and slammed it down. The light went off. Then about a month later it came back on. I then changed the brake pads, and the light went back off. When was the last time you changed the brake pads on the car? I'm really not sure, but I didn't think that our cars came with that sensor for it, but it sure worked. *


Thats becase your brake fluid level was low , When you put the new pads on the fluid displced in the caliper goes back in the MAster cylinder raisng the float switch to turn off the light


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Spddracer said:


> *Thats becase your brake fluid level was low , When you put the new pads on the fluid displced in the caliper goes back in the MAster cylinder raisng the float switch to turn off the light *


O yeah!!!!!

I have a question though. How do get to low brake fluid if the pads are still ok. The fluid doesn't leak from anywhere, I wouldn't think that just because the pads are down 1 cm on both sides would really lower the brake fluid that much to cause a warning light to come on. So where does the brake fluid go????


----------



## Spddracer (Jan 31, 2003)

When your pads wear the fluid level will go down As your pads wear it takes more fluid to fill the piston cavity in the caliper , So yes it will go down , If it is filled to the correct level when oyu put new pads on normally when the light comes on for low fluid your pads are about worn out


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

So just by dropping that little amount the light will come on????


----------



## billgator (Nov 8, 2004)

*brake battery warning lights*

This weekend both my brake and battery dash warning lights (stayed on) came on in my 1996 Nissan Pathfinder. I am also thinking that this is an electrical problem common to both. My fuses and brake fluid look fine. Has anyone else had this problem and what was the resolution? Thanks!


The_Tango said:


> The "Battery" and "Brake" red warning lights both came on this weekend. Seems a bit strange that they would both come on at the same time.
> I was thinking that maybe they had a common elertical connection that might be the problem. The master cylinder fluid switch I shunted (no change except a slight variation in intensity of dash brake light), the hand brake same thing. This evening I am going to check the voltage output on the alternator.
> 
> Anyone had a simular problem or can offer a solution.
> ...


----------



## arnie (Sep 27, 2005)

The_Tango said:


> The "Battery" and "Brake" red warning lights both came on this weekend. Seems a bit strange that they would both come on at the same time.
> I was thinking that maybe they had a common elertical connection that might be the problem. The master cylinder fluid switch I shunted (no change except a slight variation in intensity of dash brake light), the hand brake same thing. This evening I am going to check the voltage output on the alternator.
> 
> Anyone had a simular problem or can offer a solution.
> ...


 HELO JUST HAD SAME EXACT THING HAPPEN,IF I DETERMINE PROBLEM WILL LET YOU KNOW.


----------



## arnie (Sep 27, 2005)

The_Tango said:


> The "Battery" and "Brake" red warning lights both came on this weekend. Seems a bit strange that they would both come on at the same time.
> I was thinking that maybe they had a common elertical connection that might be the problem. The master cylinder fluid switch I shunted (no change except a slight variation in intensity of dash brake light), the hand brake same thing. This evening I am going to check the voltage output on the alternator.
> 
> Anyone had a simular problem or can offer a solution.
> ...


HELO HAS YOUR FUEL GUAGE BEEN WORKING PROPERLY,IF NOT ITS POSSIBLE THEIRS A SHORT IN SENDING UNIT RUNNING FUEL PUMP CONSTANTLY,CAUSING THE BATTERY TO BE DRAINED.


----------



## arnie (Sep 27, 2005)

skylineawd said:


> O yeah!!!!!
> 
> I have a question though. How do get to low brake fluid if the pads are still ok. The fluid doesn't leak from anywhere, I wouldn't think that just because the pads are down 1 cm on both sides would really lower the brake fluid that much to cause a warning light to come on. So where does the brake fluid go????


YOU MAY HAVE A VERY MINOR LEEK IN BRAKE LINE.WHEN WERE THEY DONE LAST.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Folks, as it has already been mentioned, a combination of brake and battery charge light that are both ON at the same time means a bad alternator, period. If you study the schematic diagram you will see how that is so.


----------



## arnie (Sep 27, 2005)

arnie said:


> HELO JUST HAD SAME EXACT THING HAPPEN,IF I DETERMINE PROBLEM WILL LET YOU KNOW.


 As was mentioned it turned out the problem was the alternater.good luck


----------

